# can't access USB hard drive

## Jim 232777

Well, seems like old story, but nothing others have used to make this work have done it for me, so here goes.  (This is kind of a long first post, but it may save several Q&A exchanges.)

I have a USB (1.1) hard drive, actually an Archos Jukebox 20 mp3 player, that won't get recognized by the computer.

I get a variety of responses when plugging the drive into the USB port.  Rarely, everything works, and dmesg shows

 *Quote:*   

> ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup
> 
> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 18
> 
> scsi18 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

When this happens, I can mount everything properly.

Other times, also rarely, I get 

 *Quote:*   

> ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup
> 
> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 17
> 
> scsi16 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

This time, even though is says it assigns sda to a SCSI disk, I still can't get to it.  for example, "fdisk /dev/sda" returns a message of "Unable to read /dev/sda"

Most of the time, I get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 39
> 
> scsi36 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
> usb-storage: device found at 39
> ...

 

Here is some info.

gentoo sources 2.6.13-r5

udev-071

hal-0.4.7-r2

hotplug-20040923-r1

Appropriate kernel options (USB storage, SCSI, etc.) should be OK, as I can use USB memory sticks just fine.  When I put one in, a mount point is created in /media, so all I have to do is right click, and select mount (I'm using Xfce4).  Also, this device is based on the non-standard ISD-200 USB bridge, so I've compiled that into the kernel.

(more as I think of it . . .)

As you can see below, the OS sees the ISD-200 chip, and can even make out the Hitachi drive--it just can't connect to partitions.

udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sda     gives

 *Quote:*   

> udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the
> 
> device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes
> 
> in the udev key format.
> ...

 

Is this a Gentoo problem, maybe my drive needs formatting, or perhaps the USB chip in the Archos is failing?

Any ideas are welcome . . .

Jim

----------

## GordSki

What kernel version are you running? I've had the "unable to read /dev/sdX" with a few devices on 2.6.10 (I think....). The problem seems to be resolved in the newer versions.

G.

----------

## Jim 232777

kernel is gentoo sources 2.6.13-r5.

By the way, I didn't say outright, but on the most often result (the third one above), where dmesg says

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 39 
> 
> scsi36 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices 
> 
> usb-storage: device found at 39 
> ...

 

I can't access the drive AT ALL!  This is the bottom line problem--I can't copy files to the Archos.

Jim

----------

## GordSki

Well that's me stumped  :Sad:  Have you tried your Archos on another machine/OS to make sure it's not a hardware fault?

G.

----------

## Jim 232777

Well, I had previously tried it on the Windows system I dual boot to at home, but crappy WinMe choked on the driver, without even trying to connect the drive.  I had to bring it into work, and it worked right away on a Win2000 system here.

I guess everything is fine on Win2000.  It's telling me I can't disconnect yet.  I did move a couple of mp3 directories around on the hard drive to test it's function.  The moves look like they moved, but it may still be working.  Would the thing move the files back and forth across the USB port if I just moved things to a different directory on the same drive?  I figured that was just a FAT operation . . .  Oh well, I'll try disconnecting later.

So, that leaves me trying to figure out why access through Gentoo is sporadic (and rare!).

Jim

----------

## twalter

I have a Genesys Logic USB 2.0 IDE HD enclosure and am getting the same error.  It does seem specific to the 2.6.15 series of kernels as under 2.6.14 it works flawlessly (under M$ too.)  With the new kernels I am getting the same error and it will "bounce" between sda and sdb through a series of disconnect errors.  Previously with this adapter it was necessary to set maxreadahead to 64 (from 256) and a kernel patch had automatically done this.  This patch appears to be missing from the .15 series.  I'm guessing a regression here.

HTH, 

- Todd.

----------

## dsd

 *Quote:*   

> kernel is gentoo sources 2.6.13-r5. 

 

that base kernel is well over 4 months old. you should upgrade to a newer release (2.6.15) and try again.

----------

## Jim 232777

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kernel is gentoo sources 2.6.13-r5.  
> 
> that base kernel is well over 4 months old. you should upgrade to a newer release (2.6.15) and try again.

 

Unless 2.6.15 has been marked stable in the last couple of days, the latest I'm looking at is 2.6.14-r5.  Does 2.6.15 have that much extra that you recommend an unstable kernel?

----------

## GordSki

For what it's worth. Upgrading to 2.6.14-r2 fixed the issues I was talking about.....

G.

----------

## dsd

2.6.15 is ready to go stable but is being held back by some packages which rely on the kernel to compile:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=118671

so yes, give it a try. its by no means unstable

----------

## Jim 232777

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 2.6.15 is ready to go stable but is being held back by some packages which rely on the kernel to compile:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=118671
> 
> so yes, give it a try. its by no means unstable

 

Well, as annoying as it is, I may have to wait a little while--I use the ivtv driver, which seems to be one of the other packages.  (Didn't dig through the alsa bug report, so I'm not sure if that will interfere or not . . .)

Oh, well.  Maybe it won't be long before the bugs are worked out and I can try 2.6.15.

----------

## dsd

you should still be able to boot it and test your usb disk, even if you cant watch tv  :Smile: 

----------

## Jim 232777

Yeah, I guess I'll have to do that for now.  (Kind of busy for the next few days, but maybe I can get around to it.)  It does bring up a couple of questions about the kernel upgrade, though.

1.  /usr/src/linux symlink--is this just for correct compiling, or does it need to be set correctly to run?  I'm guessing it's just for compiling, since grub can point to different kernels?

2. The kernel upgrade guide (section 6) says to reinstall external modules, with the module-rebuild command.  The first paragraph says it rebuilds against the source in /usr/src/linux.  The second paragraph says it builds against the currently running kernel, and NOT necessarily against /usr/src/linux.  Don't quite understand that.

3.  I assume when it rebuilds things, it keeps separate versions for the different kernels?

----------

## dsd

/usr/src/linux is only really used for compiling external kernel modules in portage (such as nvidia-kernel). it isnt strictly needed for kernel compilation or booting.

if you emerge a module ebuild (e.g. nvidia-kernel) manually, it will build against /usr/src/linux. if you use module-rebuild to do this, it will (apparently) build against the currently running kernel, regardless of what /usr/src/linux points at.

modules are kept separately for different kernels and are not removed by portage.

----------

## Jim 232777

Time to wake up this topic.  I put the problem on the back burner, and am now back trying to make it work.  Last suggestion some months ago was to move to a newer kernel.  I'm now up to 2.6.16-r13 and have essentially the same problem.

lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05ab:0031 In-System Design ATA Bridge

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

/proc/bus/usb/devices includes:

```
T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=05ab ProdID=0031 Rev= 1.10

S:  Manufacturer=In-System Design

S:  Product=USB Storage Adapter

S:  SerialNumber=8C2432B21B02871D

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr= 98mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=ff Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=32ms
```

and the end of dmesg is

```
usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

If I insert a plain usb stick, I get the following for dmesg

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Cruzer Mini       Rev: 0.2

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 1000944 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1000944 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

so whatever is happening after "usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning" is failing.  Anyone know what is happening at that point?

I have searched with google and so far have been unable to find much related stuff.  There was some discussion in the linux.kernel list about a bug concerning the ISD-200 driver around April of this year (see  this link and this one), but I don't know enough about kernel development to know if it's pertinent or not.  Can anyone help determine if that patch made it into tree, especially for gentoo?

thanks.

----------

## dsd

you should enable USB storage debugging in your kernel config

----------

## Jim 232777

OK, that was easy enough.  dmesg now generatees hundreds of lines of 'usb-storage' messages.  Is there something I should look for?  Or maybe there's some log file somewhere that has the important info?

Tell me where to go from here, and I'll be all over it!

----------

## Jim 232777

Well, I've sorted through things a little, and it's not as bad as I thought, although still alot of info.  Turns out I had also plugged in other USB storage to compare, and got all the message confused.

Here we go.  output when plugging in the usb drive

```
Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Vendor: 0x05ab, Product: 0x0031, Revision: 0x0110

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x00, Protocol: 0xff

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Protocol: ISD200 ATA/ATAPI

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: ISD200 Initialization...

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Entering isd200_get_inquiry_data

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Entering isd200_manual_enum

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Entering isd200_read_config

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_ctrl_transfer: rq=02 rqtype=c0 value=0000 index=02 len=8

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:    Retrieved the following ISD200 Config Data:

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Event Notification: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       External Clock: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Init Timeout: 0x19

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATAPI Command Block Size: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Master/Slave Selection: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATAPI Reset: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Timing: 0x1

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Major Command: 0x24

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Minor Command: 0x24

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Init Status: 0x80

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Config Descriptor 2: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Skip Device Boot: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA 3 State Supsend: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Descriptor Override: 0x8

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Last LUN Identifier: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       SRST Enable: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Leaving isd200_read_config 00000000

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:    isd200_action(ENUM,0xa0)

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 16

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 0/13

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: -- unknown error

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 4

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:    isd200_action(0x04) error: 3

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:    Setting Master/Slave selection to 0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Entering isd200_write_config

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:    Writing the following ISD200 Config Data:

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Event Notification: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       External Clock: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Init Timeout: 0x19

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATAPI Command Block Size: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Master/Slave Selection: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATAPI Reset: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Timing: 0x1

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Major Command: 0x24

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA Minor Command: 0x24

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Init Status: 0x80

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Config Descriptor 2: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Skip Device Boot: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       ATA 3 State Supsend: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Descriptor Override: 0x8

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       Last LUN Identifier: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:       SRST Enable: 0x0

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_ctrl_transfer: rq=01 rqtype=40 value=0000 index=02 len=8

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage:    ISD200 Config Data was written successfully

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Leaving isd200_write_config 00000000

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Leaving isd200_manual_enum 00000000

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Protocol changed to: Transparent SCSI

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: Leaving isd200_get_inquiry_data 00000000

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: ISD200 Initialization complete

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: device found at 5

Sep  4 12:59:55 [kernel] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -121; transferred 13/36

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- short read transfer

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x1

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -32; transferred 0/13

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0010580

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=82 len=0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW (2nd try)...

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 36 Stat 0x2

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 0/36

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- unknown error

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x4

Sep  4 13:00:00 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 0/36

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: -- unknown error

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x4

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -71; transferred 0/36

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: -- unknown error

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x4

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb 3-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x70000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep  4 13:00:01 [kernel] usb-storage: device scan complete

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb 3-3: USB disconnect, address 5

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: -- sending exit command to thread

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Sep  4 13:00:28 [kernel] usb-storage: -- exiting

```

A lot to read, and there are some error codes, but it doesn't mean much to me.  How about anyone else?

A new twist: this definitely is someting either related to Gentoo or to my configuration.  I booted up the old laptop that runs Puppy Linux (a GREAT choice for the less powerful PIII-450 machine) and it detected the drive right away.  I'm currently using it to copy files, but I still want to get Gentoo talking to it!

Jim

----------

## GordSki

One thing I've noticed is that other USB stick you used appears to be USB 2 (ehci_hcd) where as your archos is a USB 1.1 (ohci_hcd) device. Have you tried other 1.1 devices to see if there's a problem with the actual 1.1 host controller in your machine?

G.

----------

## Jim 232777

Yep.  My digital camera is just usb 1.1, and uses ohci just fine . . .

----------

## GordSki

Well I can only think of one more thing to try. Why not compare the Puppy Linux kernel config with the one for your Gentoo box and see if there are any obvious USB related differences. I doubt you'll find anything, the config you posted above looks good, but there could be something we've missed.

Sorry   :Sad: 

G.

EDIT: I could have sworn there was a chunk of kernel config up there.....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jim 232777

Kernel config?  not really.  I just described what I had enabled in the config, such as ISD200, usb storage, scsi support, etc.

You did give me an idea, though.  Puppy is a small distro that can run completely from CD, like Knoppix, but unlike Knoppix run quickly (!) because it's designed to be small and compact.  As I said, it's ideal for the old laptop someone gave me.  Anyway, it's also easy to boot my desktop with the CD without cluttering up the system--so I did.

What happened when I plugged in the usb drive?  Exactly what happened under Gentoo.  dmesg even gave the same output--

```
usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 39

scsi36 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 39

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 39

usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 39

usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 39

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

So this makes me think that something in my nvidia chipset doesn't get along with the ISD200, even *with* the correct drivers!   Actually pretty annoying, considering how much time I've put into this.   :Mad: 

Hmmm.  No good results from my first google search.  I guess I could try flashing the BIOS.  Wonder how recently it was updated . . .

----------

## GordSki

Well that sucks   :Sad: 

At least you've been able to narrow it down to a problem with hardware incompatability or a driver bug. It might be worth digging through the source for the nVidia chipset driver and seeing if there's a mailling list or a maintainer that you can email directly.

G.

----------

